# Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein :)



## lonely (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

da ich neu im forum bin möchte ich mich mal vorstellen  Heiße Jan bin 24 3/4  undhabe mir ein Häuschen gekauft. Bei dem Hauskauf ist ein Garten sowie ein Teich dabei gewesen.
Dieser misst: L 4,30m, B 2,60m, T 0,8m (0,65m mit Wasser) 4,3*2,6*0,65 = 7267 L Teichvolumen. Ich hätte ein von der Optik auf 10.000-12.000 geschätzt aber da sieht man mal, das einem das Auge oft was Vorgaukelt 

So als erstes mal meinen tollen Filter :__ nase

 

Er besteht aus einem Gekauften Filter + Filtermaterialien (Filtermatte grob,mittel und ein paar HeliX) da der Kasten aber vom Voreigentümer einbetoniert wurde (2cm am Bosen) riss er wohl über Winter und ist total undicht. Gott sei dank haben wir die Duschwanne rausgeschmissen gehabt. Diese verwende ich jetzt damit das Wasser auch schön im Teich bleibt und nicht auf der Rückseite des Filters versiggert. Deie Duschwanne habe ich mit Steinen beschwert und auch hier ein paar Filtermatten reingesetzt. 

Ich dachte er wäre eine gute Übergangslösung doch ich sollte unrecht behalten. Die letzten 4 Wochen waren der Horror. ich musste JEDEN verflixten Tag den gesammten Filter komplett säubern da es verstopfte und drohte überzulaufen (ja sogar die Duschwanne) das ergebniss dürft ihr hier bewundern....xxx cm puurer Algenmist...kann man daraus nicht Benzin herstellen wie die in Spanien? 

  

Nun gut seit diesem Wochenende habe ich wegen der Umbaumaßnahmen sowieso keinen Strom mehr und der Filter+Pumpe bleibt aus bis ich wieder Stom habe. Solange kann ich mir überlegen was ich mir für einen Filter baue/kaufe. Einen 700 € teuren Filter aus dem Fachhandel ist mir zu teuer. Aber ich habe 2 andere Ideen:

Hinter dem Teich an der Ecke des Grundstücks befindet sich eine Ecke 2,80 m die nicht gut einsehbar ist 

 

und wo ein Betonkasten steht (der Vorbesitzer hat dort seine geangelten Fische deponiert um sie nächsten Tag Tellerfertig zu bearbeiten).

 

Entweder ich nehme diesen Betonkasten, teile diesen in 3 Filterbereiche und habe noch Platz für 1 riesige Regentonne oder ich stelle mir dort gleich 3-4 Regentonnen hin.
*
Was würdet ihr bevorzugen ?*  :?

Insgesammt soll der Filter folgendermaßen aussehen (Änderungen vorbehalten):
-   UVC 36w
-   Siebfilter Eigenbau 200-300 my  ??? Wie viel my genau weiß ich noch nicht ...
-   Filter mit groben Filtermatten
-   Filter mit feinen Filtermatten
-   Tonne= unten Kiesel bzw. Lava oben HeliX das Ganze mit Sprudelstein
    oder besser eine Tonne für Kiesel bzw. Lave und eine getrennt mit HelX ohne Sprudler ? 
    oder halt den Betonkasten mit wohl nur Kiesel bzw. Lava

Ich fahr mal in Baumarkt und messe mal nach wie breit Eckige Tonnen sind und wie viele hinpassen würden bei 2,80m.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So kommen wir nun zu meinem Teich und zu seinen Pflanzen 

   

Wie ihr sehen könnt ist nicht viel vom Teich bepflanzt. Nicht das ich es nicht wollte aber der Vorbesitzer (ein Angler) wollte dort nur Fische halten und hat sich um die Bepflanzung nicht sonderlich gekümmert. So hat er auch keine Zonen eingerichtet sodass die Plane zur tiefsten Stelle stein abfällt. 

Zum Glück hat sich das __ Schilf so ausgebreitet im Wurzelbereich das ich mit Hilfe einiger Ziegelsteine ein paar Pflanzkörbe ins Wasser stellen konnte um wenigstens ein paar Ufer/Sumpfpflanzen zu kultivieren.

Zu meinen Lieblingen gehören:  __ Blutweiderich, bunte Wasserschwertlilie, Lemna trisulca, __ Wasseraloe, __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserknöterich,......

     

Und natürlich meine Wassernuss. Vor zwei Wochen gekauft und die ersten äußeren Blätter sind alle ab. Dafür ist die Pflanze sehr rot geworden und scheint gut neue Blätter zu entwickeln:

 

Weiterhin kultivier ich mir den __ Wasserstern in einem Bottich um ihn irgendwann einmal nach dem Umbau des Teiches einzusetzen ohne das er sich dauernt von dem Substrat zu lösen.

 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Soooo nun die Fischissss 

*24 Goldische, weitere 4 mittelprächtige Karpfen und angebliche Aale,*
die ich noch nicht gesichtet habe. So mein gezählter Bestand :shock ich weiß...viel zu viel aber ist jetzt halt so. Ich habe es halt übernommen und bis ich den Teich umbaue muss es so bleiben.

Auf den Bilder sieht man das ich gerade gefüttert habe also nicht wundern. 1 Schnitte Toast, eine kleine Hand Pellets und eine kleine Hand Flockenfutter am Tag.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

:Willkommen2 Jan,

das schaut doch schon alles mal ganz gut aus - klar kann man hier und da noch verbessern, da haben andere schon schlechtere Voraussetzungen gehabt.

Die Idee mit der Wanne war schon mal  besser als ein leerer Teich.



Der Betonkasten ist ja schon mal ein guter Platz um dort Filter-Regentonnen reinzustellen. 

reihenfolge filter: UVC / Siebfilter / Filtermatten 10ppi / __ Hel-x  mehr zeugs brauchste ned.

was du aber machen solltest, ist die Folie am Rand unter einer Ufermatten o.ä. zu verstecken, da die Folie sonst spröde wird.

auf die Ufermatten kann man sich auch gleich Pflanztaschen aufnähen. Hast du Unterwasserpflanzen oder haben dir die Karpfen alles verputzt  

die Karpfen würde ich ganz rausnehmen und die Anzahl der Goldis halbieren - wenn sich die Gelegenheit dazu bietet.


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hallo lonely,
:Willkommen2

das ist mal eine tolle Beschreibung mit der man auch gleich was anfangen kann.
Leider ist die Ausgangsbasis nocht ganz optimal, wie du selber auch schon festgestellt hast.
Das macht die ganze Sache aber nur interessanter.

Als erste Fischschonende Maßnahmen würde ich das Füttern erst mal einstellen.
Die leiden unter ihren Ausscheidungen mehr als unter dem Druck sich was im Teich suchen zu müssen.


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Ich war doch noch gar nicht fertig 
so da der erste Post auf 20 Bilder beschränkt wurde hier mehr 


      


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So das waren alle meine Fische. Nun noch mal zum Abschluss mein Idee zum Umbau des Teiches mit NoFischBereich, Bachlauf, dem Platz für den nächsten festen Filter ....

  

1= Filter (Betonkasten hier dargestellt. Villeicht doch Wassertonnen)
2= Bachlauf mit 3x Trasse mit Pflanzen weitere 4 Trassen mit Kieselsteinen
3= NoFischBereich in dem der Bachlauf ankommt. Bereich  mit Pflanzen über gespickt
4= __ Schilf
5= __ Teichrosen
6= Sumpfzone/Flachwasserzone (vielleicht wird dieser noch größer/ausgeprägter)

Ratschläge nehme ich sehr gerne an und um Meinungen wird gebeten 
Danke schon einmal für die bisherigen Begrüßungen und Antworten.

Liebe Grüße Jan

*Ps mitch: *

in den *Betonkasten* passen keine Wassertonnen. Entweder Kasten nehmen oder ihn wegreißen und dafür Tonnen hinstellen.

*Wasserpflanzen *sind nur in geringem Maße vorhanden. 8 Wassersterne (__ Wasseraloe) eine Hand voll Wassersterne, ein paar Wasserpeststücke ansonsten nichts
Würde sehr gerne einen Pflanzenteppich anlegen...weiß aber nicht welche Pflanze bei dem Fischarten/besatz geieignet ist. Zudem mag ich es nicht wenn Pflanzenteile ohne halt (verankerung,...) überall im Wasser umherschwimmen oder dass sie sich an die Wasseroberfläche vorarbeiten und den ganzen Teich belegen.

*Ps Joerg: *

Gleich das* Füttern* ganz einstellen? Ohhh da mach ich mir sorgen um die Mägen der kleinen 
Würden diese nicht dann sehr viel mehr an die Pflanzen gehen? Wie lange kann man Fische "hungern" lassen? Ich weiß das sie sich im Teich vieles holen sollen. Aber ein Teich ohne viele Pflanzen hat auch kaum/keine Insekten und meine Pflanzen sollen schon noch etwas überleben....
Ich seh es als Greenhorn ...bestimmt total ideotisch und überzogen aus sicht eines Kenners aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Boa...so viele Fehler/komische Sätze... es ist echt zu spät für mich  und leider sind die 60 min vom erstern Therd schon vorbei....sorryyy :shock


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

:Hallo Jan :Willkommen2

Ich als geborener Eutiner freue mich besonders hier einen aus der alten Heimat begrüßen zu dürfen

Du hast Dir ja schon richtig Gedanken gemacht

Deine Planung halte ich persönlich eigentlich für ganz gelungen, aber....willst Du die jetzige Teichgröße beibehalten oder willst Du neu bauen?

Ich kann mir vorstellen das es bei der jetzigen Größe evtl. etwas "gedrückt" wirkt, außerdem hättest Du bei einem Neubau die Möglichkeit mehr in die Tiefe zu gehen.


> Dieser misst: L 4,30m, B 2,60m, T 0,8m (0,65m mit Wasser)



Das ist für die nordischen Winter schon sehr grenzwertig

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, wie es bei Dir weitergeht


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hallo Ralph danke für die nette Gegrüßung 

das ja suppi denn weißt du ich bin auch ein geborener Eutiner. Eutin war meine Heimatsstadt bis wir 1998 nach Malente gezogen sind. Unglaublich wie klein die Welt doch ist ^.^ Und dich hat es nach Bayern gezogen ?  Der Schwarzwald ist echt supperschön...mehr kann ich leider noch nicht xD

Wenn ich mit dem Hausumbau fertig bin werde ich mich an den Teich machen. Leider wird das 1-2 Jahre dauern... anfang des Winters wollte ich ersteinmal einziehen und dann muss ich erstmal gugen wie ich mit dem Geld hinkomme. Ist ja mein erster Haushalt sowie mein erstes Haus.Die Ersparnisse gehen für das Haus und die Einrichtungen drauf. Der Filter kommt natürlich bald. Aber wann ich den Teich wirklich umbauen kann ist ungewiss.

Ich stelle mir für den Umbau vor, dass ich die Größe ungefähr beibehalte L,B da der jetzige Teich schon einen erheblichen Teil des kleinen Gartens ausmacht da  auch viel Platz durch die vielen Schuppen und die große Terasse genommen wird.

 

Viel mehr Garten ist da nicht. 2 kleinere Hochbeete, ein Gewächshaus noch und die Terasse auf der ich zum Fotographieren stehe.

Auf jeden Fall soll der neue Teich dann nicht mehr so eckig werden. Und tiefer werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall machen. Seine 1,20m Tiefe bekommt er. Und dadurch das ich einen Bachlauf mit einbringe sowie die NoFischZone erhoffe ich mir schon das es etwas netter aussehen wird.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hallo Jan,
zwei Rosenstädter unter sich:smoki

Ich bin über Eutin, Ahrensbök, Süsel und Lübeck letztendlich 1999 im schönen Erding gelandet.

Hat schon seinen Reiz, nur die "Salzluft" fehlt immer noch ein wenig

Aber dafür gibt es ja Urlaub

Da jetzt der ganze Garten zu sehen ist kann man sich das besser vorstellen.

Das Du schon mal von der eckigen Form wegwillst finde ich sehr gut, ist wohl Geschmackssachemein Fall wäre das nicht.
Hab ich aber auch schon mal gehabt
Wenn Du eh in die Tiefe willst würde ich Dir raten, geh auf min. 1,5 m.
das bringt Sicherheit im Winter und doch einiges an Volumen

Der Bachlauf und die Nofischzone, sollen die "neben" den Teich oder operst Du dafür etwas von der jetzigen Fläche?



> Und dadurch das ich einen Bachlauf mit einbringe sowie die NoFischZone erhoffe ich mir schon das es etwas netter aussehen wird.


Da stimme ich Dir zu

Und der Hausbau hat natürlich Vorang, da hast Du zwischen den Bauphasen ja Zeit zum Planen


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hallo Jan!

herzlich willkommen! Ich denke auch, dass die Voraussetzungen zwar nicht optimal sind, aber dsass Du trotzdem was Gescheites daraus machen kannst, bevor Du zeit für die großen Umbaumaßnahmen hast. Hast Du mal in Augenschein genommen, ob sich das externe Becken als Pflanzenfilterbecken eignen würde? Und den Filter für den grobschmutz einfach daneben gestellt und vorgeschaltet?  Ich hab auch einen extra Pflanzenfilterteich (na eher Pfütze) nach dem Außenfilter geschlaltet, macht superklares Wasser bei den verfressenen Fischen, dafür wachsen im Filterteich monstermäßige Pflanzen  Bevor ich den in den kreislauf integriert hatte, was mein Wasser auch mal so grün...

LG Ina


----------



## LotP (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hi,
das wird auf jeden Fall was!
Ich persönlich würde in den Betonteich Schilff zur Wasserreinigung pflanzen und den Filter evtl daneben. (Eher vor dem Becken, da technisch leichter - denke ich)
Das soll nämlich Gartenteichfolien binnen ein paar Jahren problemlos durchbohren. Das würe es in nem Betonbecken nicht schaffen.


----------



## lonely (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

*So hier mal eine Aktualisierung:*

Betonbecken mit Vorschlaghammer weggehauen. Das war undicht. Ich vermute es waren einige Wurzeln die von außen direkt in den Beton wuchsen. Der Betonkasten war ein konstrukt aus mehreren schichten Fliesen einer blauen Mülltüte und viel viel Beton.
Was davon über geblieb ist, ist ein Fundament (denke ich jedenfalls) welches recht gut aussieht und sicher als Tonnenfundament geeignet ist. 

Desweiteren habe ich die Wassernuss aus dem Teich genommen da diese immer wieder Blätter verlor. Ich vermute es sind die Fische gewesen, welche immer wieder die äußersten Blätter abzupften. Immoment halte ich sie in einem Wasserbottich und beobachte sie.

Aus dem Teich meiner Ellis habe ich nun auch ein Stück Tannenwedel, welchen ich auch erstmal außerhalb des Teiches kultiviere bis ich mehr masse habe.

Weiter habe ich nun das Füttern auf ein Minimum eingestellt. 1/4 Toastbrotscheibe und 5 Finger von dem Flockenfutter müssen ihnen reichen. 
Ich habe bisher beobachtet, das sie viel aktiver sind, jetzt mehr in Gruppen schwimmen und viel mehr auf meine Person reagieren und angeschwommen kommen. Das finde ich sehr klasse. Außerdem halten sich fast immer 2-3 Fische nahe der Folie auf. Mit dem Maul zur Folie gerichtet. Ich denke sie knabbern dort Algen ab.


weitere Überlegungen für die Filterung,...:

3 Tonenn (rechtwinklig für 31,XX € von Hagebau mit Deckel+ Verbindungsstück+ 2 Hacken zur Stabilisierung der Tonne von innen)

Filtersieb in Eigenbau (schau mich immoment nach einem Behälter um *grübel*)

UVC-Lampe möglichst 36 watt. Jemand eine Idee von welcher Firma,...?
Sie sollte möglichst keine Bauhaus UVC sein aber auch keine Professionelle für 250 €
Habe mir so vorgestellt das sie nicht mehr als 120 € kosten sollte. Wenn möglich weniger. 



Fragen:

Welche UVC wie oben beschrieben ?

Lohnt eine Leere Tonne ohne Filtermaterial wo sich Schmutz am Boden ablagern kann, bis das Wasser in die nächste Tonne fließt?

Wie läuft das Wasser im folgenden Link durch die Tonnen? Durch Schwerkraft ?...doch die Tonnen stehen doch alle auf der selben Höhe ?!?! http://heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm


Liebe Grüße 
Jan


----------



## lonely (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Eine weitere Frage zu den oberen:

Habe immoment 2 Süßkirschenbäume nahe des Teiches. diese sind jedoch wie ich finde ungeeignet, da sie das ganze Jahr über immerzu "Reste" wie Laub, Blüten, Früchte....abwerfen welche dann im Teich landen. So würde ich zumindest gern eine __ Süßkirsche gegen einen anderen klein bleibenden Baum austauschen (max 3m). Gerne einen der eine großere Krone bildet, bei dem aber der Stamm Astlos ist damit man darunter durch gehen kann. Oder man die unteren Äste absägen kann ohne das das Bild des Baumes hässlich aussieht. 

Zudem suche ich weitere Sträucher die gut zu einem Teich passen und ihm noch mehr Effekt, Intensität, Romantik,...verschaffen (wie z.B.der Schlitzahon) und ggf. einen weiteren Nutzen für die Teichumgebung haben z.B. Insektenanlockend (wie der Schmetterlingsbaum). Bitte keine der typischen Teichzonenpflanzen. Fachwissen ist hier nicht gefragt. Ich möchte eure eigene Meinung was ihr nahe eines Teiches toll findet.

Es wäre ganz suppertoll wenn ich meine Fragen beantwortet bekommen könnte. Wenn es euch lieber ist mache ich ansonsten für jede der Fragen ein neues Thema auf. (Bisher nirgends im Forum gefunden)


----------



## Nori (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Zu deinen ersten beiden Fragen:
Eine Absetztonne (Vortex) lohnt sich nicht - bau lieber in die erste Tonne deinen Siebfilter ein.
Zum UVC:
Preis/Leistungsmässig würde ich in Anbetracht deiner Preisvorgabe zum TMC Klärer mit 36 Watt raten - kannst dir auch den 55 Watt holen und dann hast du das starke Vorschaltgerät und kannst dann wahlweise die 36Watt oder 55 Watt Röhre verwenden, da beide TL-Röhren das gleiche Baumaß haben.
Ich würde zwar ein Edelstahlgehäuse vorziehen, aber die Klärer in dieser Preisregion (bis ca. 150,- €) sind mit T5 Röhren ausgerüstet, und die kosten ca. das 3-fache einer TL-Röhre wie sie beim TMC verwendet wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

bayernhoschi:
noch mal kurz zu deiner Frage die ich ganz vergessen habe ...meinen Teich umgibt ja eine in der Breite ca. 1m Kiesschicht worunter der Rand der Teichfolie versteckt ist. Wenn ich umbaue soll dieser Rand verschwinden und anstatt dessen dann ein Bauchlauf entstehen. So nehm ich keine Fläche vom Teich (Wasserfläche) und auch keine Fläche vom restlichen Garten wegg. Allein der Teichrand muss dann umgestaltet werden.

Huhu Nori  Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Dazu habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen.
Eine Absetztonne (Vortex) ist jetzt abgeschrieben.

Aber mit dem Siebfilter ... ich soll in die erste Tonne meinen Siebfilter bauen? Du meinst die Tonne als Siebfilter oder einen Siebfilterkasten in die Tonne (was für mich wenig sinn macht)? Doch eine ganze Tonne 300l als Siebfilter? nicht etwas heftig ? 

Das mit der UVC hört sich gut an das werde ich dann so machen. 


*Ausstehende Fragen:*

Habt ihr eine Idee, wieso meine Wassernuss immer wieder die äußeren Blätter abwirft? (Habe ich schon aus dem Teich genommen und dennoch wirft sie Blätter ab die eigentlich noch heil sind und gut aussehen)

Wie läuft das Wasser im folgenden Link durch die Tonnen? Durch Schwerkraft ?...doch die Tonnen stehen doch alle auf der selben Höhe ?!?! http://heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

Besonders nützliche Bäume/Sträucher in der Nähe des Teiches...siehe Beitrag 19.06


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Du kannst ja unter dem Siebfilter eine Art Trichter bauen, dann das Wasser bis zum Tonnenboden führen und dann darüber einige Matten (PPI 10 bis PPI 30) legen, die dann von Unten nach Oben durchströmt werden.
Dein Tonnenauslauf muss halt dann unterhalb des Siebfiltertrichters liegen (also bei der Tonnenaufstellung beachten).

Wenn du die Tonnen miteinander verbindest wird sich in allen Tonnen die gleiche Pegelhöhe einstellen (Schwerkraft).
Wenn das Wasser dann aus der letzten Tonne abfließen soll macht man da den Ablauf etwas tiefer als den Eingang an der ersten Tonne.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Oweia und alles in einer Tonne? Ich muss gestehen Handweklich bin ich ne null aber dafür bin ich in der Gestaltung und alles was mit Garten zu tun hat spitze....

Dankeschön ich schau mal wie es klappt. Werde mir jetzt Freitag erstmal 3 eckige grüne Tonnen á 300l kaufen und danngugen was die nächsten Schritte sind.

Vorerst schon mal danke Nori


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Das war nur ein Vorschlag - wenn du auf eine mechanische Feinfiltrierung verzichten willst, kannst auch schon __ Hel-X einfüllen - dann verlegst halt den Auslauf mittels Rohr nach Unten (Absperrung für das Hel-X nicht vergessen) - da gibts zahlreiche Baumöglichkeiten und Detaillösungen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *


Ist ja auch eine gute Idee, denn wenn ich die mechanische Feinfiltrierung extern aufstelle, muss ich ja midnestens auf die Höhe des Tonneneinlaufes kommen damit das die Schwerkraft das Wasser weiterdrückt. Und die meisten Behälter für ein Filtersieb sind wesentlich kleiner als eine Tonne sodass diese ein ziehmlich großes Podest bräuchte....

Das schmutzige Wasser würde ich ohne einen groben Vorfilter sowieso nicht in eine __ Hel-X Filterung laufen lassen....


----------



## lonely (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Ich habe den alten Filter (welcher kaputt gewesen ist entsorgt)
Dafür mir 3 Tonnen a 300l gekauft. In diese auch schon 1 Zoll Löcher gebohrt. Leider sind 2 von den Löchern etwas an der falschen Stelle *Hust* 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese einfach und künstig dicht bekommen kann?


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Schau mal:
http://www.koiland-kehr-shop.de/sho...ed/5S_62JWsC1u68tWoi0AaF6e.RIb9uR,nx9gmG2F8RZ

Einfach ein Teil mit Innengewinde, eins mit Außengewinde und dazu noch ne Flachdichtung - dann kannst das Verschrauben.
Gibt auch Klebemöglichkeiten oder einen Absperrhahn...

Wo hast denn die Löcher gebohrt?

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Frag mich nicht an was ich beim Bohren gedacht habe. Warscheinlich gar nichts denn ich habe dann wie folgt gebort wenn man (oben mitte unten) nimmt:

*Tonne 1*oben unten 
*Tonne 2*unten unten
*Tonne 3*unten unten


Eigentlich hatte ich vor:


*Tonne 1
*oben Eingang / Sifi / Filtermatten /  unten Ausgang 
*Tonne 2
*unten Eingang / xxx Filtermaterial / oben Ausgang
*Tonne 3
*unten Eingang / bewegtes Helx / oben Ausgang in den Teich

Angeschlossen ist bislang nur die Tonne 1 mit ein paar gestückelten älteren Filtermatten.
Ich hatte noch noch 1 Zoll Schläuche und habe mir dann teure innen/ausßengewinde geholt mit Dichtung. 

Nun Pumpt meine Pumpe jedoch entweder zu viel rein (Tonne läuft über) oder zu wenig (Verbindung zwischen der Tonne und dem ablauf pfeift / blubbert, da der Wasserstand knapp oberhalb des Ausgangs bleibt und Luft angesaugt wird. (Ob zu viel oder zu wenig kommt drauf an, wie steil  der Schlauch hängt bzw. wie flach dieser danach auf dem boden liegt und in den Teich führt.

Zudem habe ich weitere Problemchen: Der Schlauch, der zurück zum Teich führt drückt / dellt die Tonne ein (Bewegung drinnen) 

Das zurück in den Teich geführte Wasser kommt nicht gleichmäßig aus dem Schlauch sondern spritzt stark/ fließt leicht/ spritzt stark....usw. immer in Etappen von ein 4-5 Secunden.

Ich hätte mal gleich mit HT Rohren arbeiten sollen... meine Familie meinte, mit den Gewinden wäre es einfacher....einfacher schon doch nicht funktional fürchte ich jetzt.

Den Schmutzablauf habe ich bislang wie folgt gebaut: 
einfach 3 Rasenplatten(warben) gekauft. Diese passen sehr gut in die Tonnen sodass die erste Ebende (bei meinen 300l eckigen Tonnen) für den Schmutzablauf bleibt und sich die Platten an 2 der Ränder der Tonne verkeilen. Und da sich die Platten leicht verbiegen lassen, habe ich je 4 Stücke HT-Rohre auf 15 cm zugeschnitten, und diese je Tonne PASSGENAU in die Warben gesteckt,
jedoch drückt nun das Gewicht der Filtermaterialien schon stark auf den Boden der Tonnen.

Als Untergrund für die Tonnen habe ich 5 cm Styroporplatten und dort drunter dann Beton.

Es ist alles nicht so einfach. Besonders wegen meiner 2 linken Hände nicht. Aber ich bleibe am Ball und werde es optimieren. Jetzt bestell ich mir erstmal ein Siebgewebe 250 my....und ggf. ne UVC für die ich mich nach sehr Hilfreichen Tipps entscheiden konnte. TMC 30w


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Mal dumm gefragt - ist eine Unten/Oben nicht gleich einer Oben/Unten - ich muss sie nur drehen??

Kannst die Löcher, die du jetzt 2 mal Unten hast nicht für Schmutzabläufe hernehmen?

Ich denke deine Probleme kommen von dem kleinen 1" Durchmesser - du musst die Tonnen mind. mit DN 70 verbinden - und wenn du es mit Schläuchem machen willst musst du mind. 2 Stck. 2" Schläuche verwenden.

Du hast jetzt einen gepumpen Eingang mit 1" und versuchst das ganze mit einem 1" Schlauch in Schwerkraft abzuführen? - DAS Kann nicht funktionieren!

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

So ist es   Oben/Unten = Unten/Oben 

Leider nicht. Die Löcher liegen Oberhalb des Schmutzablaufes...ich denk mal 2 Löcher müssen wieder zu...und oben rein. So hätte ich bei jeder Tonne ein Loch oben und eines unten.



> Ich denke deine Probleme kommen von dem kleinen 1" Durchmesser - du musst die Tonnen mind. mit DN 70 verbinden - und wenn du es mit Schläuchem machen willst musst du mind. 2 Stck. 2" Schläuche verwenden.
> 
> Du hast jetzt einen gepumpen Eingang mit 1" und versuchst das ganze mit einem 1" Schlauch in Schwerkraft abzuführen? - DAS Kann nicht funktionieren!



Jo merke ich bereits. Mit den Schraubdurchführungen/Schläuchen wäre es auch zu einfach gewesen -.-


----------



## Nori (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Du kannst aber auch den Boden etwas mit Beton ausgiesen und so eine Schräge/Einlauftrichter in Richtung des Auslaufs herstellen - so könntest du vielleich mit der Höhe klarkommen.
Ansonsten: die 1" Verschraubungen sind sowieso zu klein - schraub sie einfach in die Löcher unbd verbinde sie mit einem kurzen Stck. Schlauch - dann ist das auch wieder dicht.

Normalerweise hast du nur Oben Löcher - du führst dann das Rohr bis kurz über den Boden und der Ablauf ist wieder Oben - bei der nächsten Tonne ebenso usw.

Das mit diesen Schraubanschlüssen funktioniert schon - nur müssen halt 2-3 Stck. mit 2" angebracht werden - ist nat. viel teurer als ein Flansch mit Verrohrung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Soooo meine TMC Uvc 30 w ist jetzt angekommen. Was ein riesiges Teil *.*

Habe sie provesorisch schon mal angeschlossen und getestet. Mit den Kontakten finde ich etwas schwer, da man nicht sieht ob diese in den "Kontaktdosen" stecken.

Ein 300my Edelstahlgewebe sollte auch schon auf dem Weg sein 

Lg Jan


----------



## lonely (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

So nun bald mal wieder ein Update !!

Da ein Neubau des Teiches die nächsten Jahre leider nicht zustande kommen wird muss ich mir anders behelfen. Zuerst habe ich das Wasser abgelassen und 7 Goldfische sowie 4 von 5 Karpfen abgegeben. Den letzten lütten Karpfen habe ich noch nicht erwischt bekommen.

Als zweites habe ich nun heute das Schiff (kein echter) raus gerissen und will dieses nun etwas separieren sodass es nicht wild wuchern kann. Nun hatte ich alle Pflanzen aus dem Teich raus, Müll wie Fahrradketten Ö.ö und Mulm entfernt und wollte noch ein paar Wasserasseln retten, weil die Goldies mir schon um die Beine schwommen (da die Pflanzen weg sind, waren an einer seichten Stelle sehr viele Insekten).

UND WAS IST DAS ??? Ein kleiner Minnifisch :schizo Fischi hat eine Länge von geschlagenen 1cm....

Habe den kleinen erstmal in einen Pflanz-Übertopf zum Schutz vor den anderen Fischen getan. Dieser Übertopf ist zwar sehr klein aber so auch überschaubar. Diesen habe ich dann noch mit ein paar Wasserpflanzenteile sowie einem kleinen Algenbüschel bestückt. Hinzu kamen massenweise Wasserflöhe und sehr kleine Mückenlarven.

Kann mir jemand erzählen ob und wie ich meinen kleinen Minnifisch am Besten bis zu den nötigen 4 cm groß ziehen kann ? Geht das überhaupt allein mit einem Fisch ? An Ausrüstung (Aquarium,....) habe ich gar nichts. Im Forum auch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

*UPDATE 1*

JIPPI habe bei meiner Kamera hinbekommen, dass ich auch detaillierte und filigrane Dinge/Lebewesen Fotografieren kann *freu*

So wo fange ich an ? Bei meinem "Babyfisch" dieser hat sich dank Wasserflöhen, Tubifix und Mückenlarven prächtig entwickelt und wohnt in einer gelben "Legokiste" außerdem ist er bereits über 4 cm hier Bilder:

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Fisch ist ?? Ein Baby-Karpfen ? Und kann ich diesen im Herbst noch in den Teich zu den anderen Fischen setzen ?

   
   
  


Desweiteren habe ich den Teich nun umgebaut:

__ Schilf zeug + Substrat raus, Schlamm raus, Körbe mit Kies + Pflanzen wieder rein. Außerdem ist es mir gelungen an der seichteren Stelle im Teich eine Art Steinzone zu schaffen in der sich die Fische sehr wohl fühlen. Ich denke aufgrund des warmen Wassers, da es sich dort viel schneller erwärmt (weniger Masse schneller warm)

   


Außerdem habe ich die Filterronnen nach hinten in die Ecke verbannt und eine "Stufe" in die Teichfolie gebaut. Diese Stufe muss ich aber noch Kleben, da die 1.Folie nicht ausreichend groß ist und die 2. untere Folie die erste überragt.

Tonnen

    

Stufe
  




UPDATE GEHT GLEICH WEITER !! (da jeder Post ein Bildmaximum hat) bitte mit Antworten warten. Danke


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

*UPDATE 2*

Als nächstes ein paar "Lebewesen" zu bestimmen für euch 

Als erstes eine Art __ Anemone ?!?! die sich in der Filtertonne und den Filter Helx breit machen:

   
  

Hier nun ein Fisch den ich erst seit kurzem entdeckt habe. Ich glaube es ist ein __ Gründling?? Ein sehr ruhiger Fisch der sich immer nur an den Steinen oder auf dem Grund aufhält:
Leider konnte ich von ihm bzw. ihr kein besseres Foto schießen....

 

Nun noch ein Fisch, welcher mit den Goldfischen mit schwimmt. Ob es ein schwarzer __ Goldfisch ist ??

   


Nun noch einmal meine kleinen Minnifische...was sind das ? Sie haben rote Augen...

     



UPDATE GEHT GLEICH WEITER !! (da jeder Post ein Bildmaximum hat) bitte mit Antworten warten. Danke


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

*UPDATE 3*

Sooo nun noch einmal allgemein:

Ich bin sehr froh, das ich die ganzen "__ Schilf" Pflanzen samt Matsch und Erde aus dem Teich genommen habe. Stattdessen müssen meine Pflanzen jetzt allein mit Kieseln zurecht kommen und sich Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser Filtern. 

Mein Wasser ist bereits nach ein paar Wochen absolut klar geworden!!! Das ist wirklich erstaunlich wie schnell das jetzt ging. Ich kann Überall auf den Grund schauen. besonders gut wenn die Sonne auf den Teich scheint. Algen habe ich bis auf an der Folie sowie an und zwischen den Steinen gar nicht mehr!! 

  

Meinen Seerosen macht das Kiesel "Substrat" nichts aus. Zwar wuchern sie nicht mehr aber es geht ihnen dennoch gut. Schließlich müssen sie die Kiesel ja auch erstmal durchwurzeln!

Anders ergeht es der __ Wasserpest,  __ Hornkraut, Tannwedel und dem Wasserschachtelhalm.

Wasserpest, Hornkraut = Verschwunden
Tannwedel= möckert total
Wasserschachtelhalm= möckert und bildet keine neuen Triebe aus.

  

Ich warte ab und lass mich nächstes Jahr überraschen.


Da meine Fische gern __ Entengrütze (__ Wasserlinsen) fressen, ich aber Entengrütze oder dergleichen im Teich haben möchte, habe ich mal __ Wassermoos ?!?! Weiß den genauen Namen nicht. Probiert. Jedenfalls haben die Fische dieses __ Moos am ersten Tag tierisch verputzt. Am zweiten Tag schwommen abertausende Wurzeln dieses Mooses im Wasser herrum.

Ich denke da haben sich die Fische etwas übernommen. Nun aber haben sich dieses Moos und die Wasserlinsen vermischt und die Fische gehen gar nicht gegen diese Mischung vor. Nur noch einzelne Abkömmlinge werden weiterhin gefressen.

  


So hier noch weitere Eindrücke aus dem Garten (neuer Holzschuppen, aus einer Regentonne gerettete Biene, Gewächshaus etc,)


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

*UPDATE 4*

Soooo hier noch einmal 5Bilder vom Teich. Ach ja ich vergas zu erwähnen, dass als nächstes eine Ufermatte drann kommt, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin 

   
  

Update 1-4 für heute komplett  Ich bitte um Rückmeldung. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Da geht aber noch reichlich Wasser rein ... mach den Teich doch mal voll 

Ansonsten sieht das doch schön aus  Haste ganz gut hinbekommen.

Was Deine Fischbabys anbelangt ... wenn der erste Barteln hat, könnte es ein Karpfen sein. Ansonsten 

Der dunkle in der Goldfischmeute ist auch ein __ Goldfisch im Naturfarbkleid. Möglich das er sich irgendwann umfärbt, er kann aber auch so bleiben. Das ist ganz unterschiedlich.

Mandy


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

So sah der Teich aus, als ich ihn umgebaut habe und im gleichen Atemzug 4 größere Karpfen und 7 Goldfische gefischt und abgegeben habe.

 

Und so sieht er heute, ein paar Wochen danach aus. Der Wasserpegel hat sich auf dieser Höhe eingependelt. Ich denke auf dieser Höhe ist er "normal" zwar kann er noch steigen, wenn es regnet aber singt auch schnell wieder auf diese Höhe. 5 cm unter dem Teichrand hat der Vorbesitzer ein paar kleine Löcher in die Folie geschnitten als Überlaufschutz bei starkem Regen.

  



-----------

Also Barteln konnte ich bei meinem Baby-Fisch, welcher in der Legokiste lebt, nicht feststellen.

-----------

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich der schwarze __ Goldfisch entwickelt. Wenn sie ausgewachsen sind sehen diese bestimmt irre aus zwischen den ganzen Goldenen. Nun habe ich schon einen weißen und einen schwarzen Goldfisch zwischen den ganzen goldgelben Goldfischen  Fehlt noch lila, grün, blau....hihi

Danke Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Bitte schön 

Aber ich würde zusehen, dass ich die Löcher finde und zuklebe. Ein richtiger Überlauf sieht echt anders aus.
Dann könnteste den Rand am Rasen, den höchsten Rand angleichen und schwupps passen da nochmal 10-20cm mehr Wasser rein 

Wenn die Folie so bleibt, kann sie durch die Witterung brüchig werden ... und dann fängste wieder von vorne an.
Oder, wenn Du den Wasserstand nicht weiter angleichen möchtest, Du verlegst Ufermatten. Die schützen auch ...

Ist nur so ne Überlegung meinerseits 

Mandy


----------



## lonely (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Ja an eine Ufermatte habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die wollte ich mir als nächstes zulegen wenn nur nicht das liebe Geld nötig ist....


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Okay ... dann hab ich nix gesagt 

Das mit dem Geld kennen wir alle ... am Ende des Geldes ist immer noch so viel Monat übrig 

Mandy


----------



## lonely (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Hat noch jemand anderen eine Idee was das für Lebewesen sein könnten auf der Seite 3 ??

Wär echt toll wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte es herauszufinden.


----------



## lonely (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Malente/Schleswig-Holstein *

Da niemand antwortet denke ich das keiner meine Fragen auf Seite 3 beantworten kann...

Was auch immer das für ein Babyfisch ist...

Ich habe ihn jetzt in den Teich gesetzt damit er seine neue Heimat erkunden kann, die andere Fische kennen lernen und sich etwas einleben vor dem Winter.

Groß genug sollte er sein um nicht mehr gefressen zu werden


----------

